#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-18
<NoWhereMan> hi all
<NoWhereMan> i've just fresh-installed edgy on my brand new laptop (it wiped out the win partition but I didn't have anything important there); 
<NoWhereMan> on shutdown it displays a "system halted" msg and I have to poweroff manually. any kernel option to let it turn off automatically?
<NoWhereMan> I've found in dmesg acpi have been disabled due to "BIOS age (400) fauls cutoff (2000)
<NoWhereMan> is it safe to use acpi=force? O.o
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-19
<tritium> Wow, is knot 3 out already?
<ajmitch> yep
<tritium> my gosh, time flies.
<Linuturk> someone should change the topic then
<Linuturk> maybe knot3 will boot on my laptop now
<Linuturk> anyone got a link?
<crimsun> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-September/000192.html
<Linuturk> thx
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-laptop:Fujitsu] : Ubuntu laptop development work | Not a general Ubuntu support channel, use #ubuntu | Please test Edgy Knot 3  - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/knot-3/
<freeflying_> anyone familiar with alps's touchpad?
<freeflying_> I have a notebook, edgy's kernel can not identify it
<Infecto> mplayer: symbol lookup error: mplayer: undefined symbol: a52_resample 
<Infecto> hello 
<tritium> hello, mjg59 
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-20
<Trewas> i810 driver crashes (the usual I830WaitLpRing crash) always on second resume (never in the first) with thinkpad x41 unless I use nosplash boot-option, with nosplash it seems to always resume fine... is there point in filing a new bug or adding that information somewhere?
<Trewas> and this on current edgy
<toodles> Hi. I've been looking for a while and I can't find any info on this. When I boot my dell laptop (running edgy alpha3 with and without updates applied), I get a non fatal error: "usplash: No usable theme found for 640 x 480". Any ideas why or where I can get more information?
<tritium> mjg59: ping
<mjg59> tritium: Hi
<tritium> mjg59: hi.  Do you recall the ipw2200 "quiesce on reboot" patch?
<tritium> It doesn't seem to carry over to either new kernel versions or new releases.
<tritium> Aside from filing a bug on the current kernel in edgy, is there anything more that I can do to ensure that this fix doesn't get lost with each new kernel/release?
<mjg59> tritium: Does it still seem to be needed on -8-generic?
<tritium> mjg59: Oh, upgrading now.  Let me verify that.
<tritium> Just got knot 3 installed an hour ago...
<tritium> mjg59: had to boot into single-user mode on -8-generic.  gdm doesn't load, and can't switch away to a v.c.
<tritium> A few packages failed to upgrade properly, so I'll have to see what's up.
<tritium> Anyway, I'll look into the ipw2200 reboot issue and let you know.  You expect it to be fixed on -8-generic?
<mjg59> It might be
<mjg59> I'm not sure
<tritium> Okay, I'll get back to you later on that.  Thanks!
<Infecto> i boot -8 and cant se the power managment 
<Infecto> is that known problem ?
<mjg59> No
<mjg59> Please file a bug and attach /var/log/dmesg
<tritium> mjg59: "reboot" command did work properly from single-user mode on -8-generic, so that's a good sign...
<Infecto> hmmm 
<Infecto> i turn on klaptop 
<Infecto> i made suspend to ram 
<Infecto> and wake up the maschine but fans dont want to run 
<Infecto> state:                   active[2] 
<Infecto> active[2] :               47 C: devices=0xdffe2e3c
<Infecto>      Thermal 1: active[2] , 50.0 degrees C
<Infecto> i dont hear the fan 
<Infecto> :(
<mjg59> What kernel version ?
<mjg59> And what hardware?
<Infecto> Linux lapi 2.6.17-8-generic #2 SMP Tue Sep 19 11:58:06 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Infecto> compaq nc8000 
<Infecto> i try to actiwate it manualy but it want 
<Infecto>  cat state
<Infecto> status:                  off
<Infecto> echo "on" > state
<Infecto> root@lapi:/proc/acpi/fan/C212# cat state
<Infecto> status:                  off
<mjg59> I'll look into it.
<mjg59> Does dmesg say anything?
<Infecto> 1 min 
<Infecto> http://lcm.pl/oko.txt
<mjg59> Hm. Ok, so not really.
<mjg59> Oh, it's echo 0 >state
<mjg59> Not echo "on" >state
<mjg59> 0 and 3 are on and off
<Infecto>  root@lapi:/proc/acpi/fan/C212# echo 0 > state
<Infecto> status:                  off
<Infecto>  ;[
<Infecto> i think i must reboot
<Infecto>   i think i build my own kernel 
<Infecto> i think i stop think 
<Infecto> :) 
<Infecto> mjg59: and ? did you find something ?
<mjg59> Infecto: I'm busy with real world work right now
<mjg59> I'll get to this at some stage
<Infecto> mkkey 
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-21
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<wedgeV> which program picks up the XF86AudioRaiseVolume key?
<Infecto> ;] 
<Nailor> wedgeV: You propably can bind that one with Gnome/KDE/whaterver settings or with xmodmap
<wedgeV> brb
<wedgeV> kmilo seems to be the service for kde
<devilsadvocate> hello...
<Nailor> hi
<devilsadvocate> i'm running knot 3
<devilsadvocate> actually knot 2
<devilsadvocate> upgraded to the latest thing
<devilsadvocate> anything i can do to help
<devilsadvocate> ?
<devilsadvocate> i might have one of the oldest laptops in use now :D
<Nailor> Well, write about it to the laptoptestingteam wiki
<devilsadvocate> i'm doing that
<Nailor> Test that it works, it propably will be helpful for someone 
<devilsadvocate> k
<devilsadvocate> i'll finish that up as soon as possible
<giftnudel> devilsadvocate: if you have time, install knot 3, note any bugs and errors and edit/create a Testing page on the wiki, after that report all bugs which are not known yet to launchpad.net/distro/ubuntu/+bugs ;)
<devilsadvocate> ok
<devilsadvocate> will do
<devilsadvocate> :)
<giftnudel> I think I will do that now too
<wren> Anyone here tried Linux on a Dell using the D/Port or D/Dock port replicators?
<tritium> mjg59: Yes, 2.6.17-8-generic does have the ipw2200 fix I needed.  Thanks.  Unfortunately, I get no output on my display whatsoever once gdm tries to load on -8, so I'm still forced to use -7.
<mjg59> It's actually got an entirely different fix, but still
<mjg59> So everything is fine until gdm starts?
<mjg59> Can you still switch to the text console?
<tritium> mjg59: Yes, everything looks fine.  No, can't switch to a console either.
<mjg59> tritium: Is the machine actually hung?
<tritium> No, I can switch over to a console (even though I can't _see_ anything), and hit Ctrl-Alt-Delete to reboot it.
<mjg59> What if you boot without the splash argument?
<tritium> I think I'll install openssh-server to see what I can troubleshoot remotely.
<tritium> Have not tried that yet.  Will do that next.
<tritium> root=/dev/hda3 ro quiet splash 
<tritium> is what I've been using
<tritium> Unfortunately, removing the splash argument doesn't affect the behavior, mjg59.
<mjg59> tritium: What graphics chipset?
<tritium> i810
<tritium> Well, 855GM
<Nailor> tritium: Try adding vga=somethingsomething (whatever is the correct resolution) to your grub boot string, it helped for me
<mjg59> Nailor: Argh. No.
<Nailor> ?
<mjg59> That's only going to confuse things in this casde.
<Nailor> ah
<mjg59> tritium: It sounds like X is breaking things. Please try to get a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log when the screen is blank
<Nailor> Well, I don't have i810, I got Nvidia which started working using the vga-parameter
<tritium> mjg59: okay, thanks.  I'll do that.
<tritium> Have to run a few errands.  Will do that when I return.
<mevvis> hi
<Nailor> hi
<mevvis> anyone using acer aspire ?
<mevvis> Q: who is ndiswrapper?
<Nailor> Who? You mean what?
<Nailor> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/ 
<mevvis> yes 
<Nailor> It's a way to run windows drivers for wireless nics in linux
<mevvis> thanks
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-22
<malice_> OK, I did something stupid so dont tell me I did But I went into Synaptic Package, settings then to repositories then install media then my mouse on my laptop was on delete and it deleted the first 3 on this menu, would anyone please tell me what the efirst 3 are ?
<NoWhereMan> hi all
<NoWhereMan> after last kernel update on edgy i'm getting this on boot http://server6.theimagehosting.com/image.php?img=Foto_092206_001.jpg
<ubuntu_demon> hi
<Nailor> hi
<Nailor> How's your laptop quest? :)
<ubuntu_demon> hi :)
<ubuntu_demon> currently the MSI S262 seems like the best model
<Nailor> ubuntu_demon: Ok :)
<ubuntu_demon> Nailor: any feedback/ input/thoughts ?
<ubuntu_demon> Does anyone know how to find bugs for specific laptop models in launchpad ?
<Nailor> Well, searching with the laptop name is the best I can figure out
<Nailor> But what comes to MSI laptop, I don't have any experience on those
<ubuntu_demon> Nailor: okay thanks :)
<bronze_||> good morning all, Does anyone have a reccomendation for a fast laptop har-drive?
<bronze_||> gard-drive
<bronze_||> heh
<bronze_||> "hard-drive"
<smurf> Anybody know where "how does the logout dialog know whether to show Suspend / Hibernate" is documented?
<Nailor> Meaning what? 
<Nailor> aah, now I got it
<Nailor> Suspend must be enabled from Gnome-Power-Manger: System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<Nailor> Just select suspend to some dropdown box and make it not to ask the question about enabling it again
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-23
<troughton> i have perchased a compaq presario v6000 but i am having nothing but dificulty getting it to work the touch pad mouse seems to have a mind of its own can anyone help ?
<SpacePuppy> wow.. he stayed 4 whole minutes. must be a record!!
<RMorris84> i did a apt-get update/dist-upgrade, and when i rebooted, my wireless didnt work and when i clicked the monitor it said: SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device, what do i need to do? i couldnt find any help on the forums
<troughton> i have just perchased a compaq presario v6000 but am having nothing but bother installing it can anyonehelp talk a newb through installing a dificult laptop
<Fujitsu> troughton, try #ubuntu. This isn't a support channel.
<troughton> ok thanks
<Nailor> Anyone got any experience speeding up suspend to ram?
<Treenaks> Buying faster RAM?
<Nailor> Har. :)
<Nailor> Well, the windows suspends in about the same time (maybe little less) than Ubuntu, but it sure comes up a lot faster
<Nailor> It's like opening lid and pressing the key
<Nailor> When in ubuntu it's opening lid, pressing key, waiting, waiting, moving mouse, waiting.
<Nailor> Of course, it might be a driver issue, but still.
<Infecto> my fan dont work after resume from suspend to ram 
<Infecto> :( 
<Infecto> on -9 kernel 
<mjg59> Infecto: We know. You've already mentioned that.
<Infecto> mjg59: but i mentioned it on -8 kernel 
<Infecto> now i`v got -9 and the problem is the same 
<bjornchristian> hi. anyone tried getting webcams to work in ubuntu? i got this Dell M1210 with a logitech cam stuck to the screen
<bjornchristian> so far its only sitting there consuming power and doing no good..
<mjg59> Infecto: Nothing relevant has been changed in the kernel
<Infecto> mkey 
<Infecto> you think when it will be repair  ?
<Infecto> you know the problem wher it is ? 
<mjg59> I have absolutely no idea
<mjg59> I'm not in the right country to fix it at the moment
<Infecto> :) ok i onderstud that 
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-24
<Techku> how lite is ubuntu?
<SpacePuppy> i'd say the disk weights about 2-3 grams. more if it's in the wrapper.
<Burgundavia> SpacePuppy: smart alec
<SpacePuppy> heh, if i was smart, then I'd know the answer to this: why don't i understand the need for an X11 emulation program such as Terminal on the linux platform. Is there a circumstance where a normal xterm (rxvt for example) would be unavailable?
<malice_> #pda
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-09-18
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<preston> hello
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-09-19
<kikr> i'm looking at the wiki and I see that the Toshiba Satellite Pro L10 is supported, but I have a Toshiba Satellite R25. Would ubuntu work on it? what about the touchscreen?
<GortiZ> hi to all
<GortiZ> i've a problem with the suspension of a sony vgn-fe31h
<GortiZ> some one could help me?
<GortiZ> when I came back from suspend mode the laptop show a black screen with the mouse pointer and nothing else
* GortiZ is away: I'll came back later...
* GortiZ is back (gone 07:54:21)
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-09-20
<poolie_> hi
<poolie_> i'm thinking about buying an X61 or D430, any opinions on either of them?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-09-21
<jaime> hi
<jaime> I install ubuntu at my compaq presario v3000 but sound doesnt work properly
<jaime> in fact i install audacious and its seems work... but doesnt ear any sound
<jaime> please help me
<drmikecrowe> Hi folks, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a new Gateway laptop (with 15" WXGA screen).  X won't start on the live-CD.  What's my next step?
<Nailor_> If you're just installing, get the alternative installer
<Nailor_> or try the safe graphics mode on live-cd
<drmikecrowe> Nailor_: Even safe graphics mode won't start.  I get a VESA(0):  No matching modes
<Nailor_> Oh
<drmikecrowe> found it:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/8351
<Nailor> great =)
<cypherdelic>  i cant change the color for tooltip background, in appeareance preferences > customize > colors. the boxes for tooltip is gray-crossed. any ideas?
<timposey> trying to install to a toshiba A215-s48127  the x server fails to load on the live cd
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-09-22
<IntuitiveNipple> Anyone know where the LaptopTesting Template got to? The Wiki seems to eithe out of date or it has gone missing
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-09-15
<mscottputman> HI!  I'm moving over from Windows to Ubuntu and there's only one thing holding me back.  I used a dual-monitors setup with Windows and cannot get Ubuntu to work properly with it.  It clones easily, but I want it to extend instead.  I have been using "Screens and Graphics" to tweak things, but it hasn't worked.  I'm running on an Intel 845 and the monitor is an HP w17e on Ubuntu Hardy Heron
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-09-17
<isiah> ok i want to know about wifi (bracing himself for being screamed at)
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-09-18
<PajkeN> Hi! Been thinking about going ubuntu on my new laptop since Vista sux and they got no XP drivers for it, using ubuntu on my stationary so why not on the laptop.. Does anyone know if there is compatible drivers for the HP Pavilion dv7-1080 out? saw some guy that had some problems with the wifi card but that should be fixed in kernel 2.6.26...
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-09-21
<CKey> hi..
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-09-15
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> which brand of laptop is recommended for Ubuntu ?
<anhu> use what u like, there has no special recommendations.. other works perfectly, other may need some fix.. general all work just fine
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-09-16
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> can anybody tell me if intel gma 950 will work with ubuntu versions ? (future ones as well)
